# Warning????? Hammer Anabolics



## squatdaddy (May 20, 2015)

Guys Padawn and I have spoken and we both feel the board deserves a Warning!!!! Hammer left ASF & IM with no warning and has talked about other boards, big sales and lots of big plans...
 None of which has been followed thru with. Excuse after Excuse we can't sort fact from fiction...it was brought to our attention that he is planning a big sale and then closing shop.
  With no boards to hold him accountable it's our advice to avoid any future orders.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## p Goutz (May 21, 2015)

Shit i just placed an order, should I hold up on payment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatdaddy (May 21, 2015)

p Goutz said:


> Shit i just placed an order, should I hold up on payment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's your call bro. as for me I wouldnt.


----------



## mac10chap (May 21, 2015)

p Goutz said:


> Shit i just placed an order, should I hold up on payment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You just got sound advise from a trusted board member.  I would not even have to contemplate your question.  Move on to another proven sponsor for now and possibly revisit when the dust settles.


----------



## kneedragon76 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## techfire35 (May 21, 2015)

Good job fellas.


----------



## chalgoum (May 21, 2015)

Amazing Boxer defends his wife


http://goo.gl/IrIJgV


----------



## p Goutz (May 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, I have moved on. And thanks for the heads up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famusone (May 22, 2015)

No Shit!!!! Placed an order on the 12th and they picked up funds on the 13th!! FML, just got back from deployment and wanted to cut a bit before summer!!! So is Squatdaddy on board with them too? I went thru him to get things started! I had a bad feeling about it a few days ago. They have been good about answering emails but telling me "soon" I would get my stuff. Figured domestic would not take this long. Damn...really good luck with sponsors on this board, first possible bad experience! Now, if I do get my stuff, gonna wonder how pure it is!!


----------



## famusone (May 22, 2015)

Sorry Squatdaddy, just saw you were the post starter! Good dude right here!


----------



## blergs. (May 25, 2015)

Thanks OP!


----------



## davidr79 (May 29, 2015)

Hammer is gtg bro.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjim5 (May 30, 2015)

davidr79 said:


> Hammer is gtg bro....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Says the guy with 3 posts...


----------



## davidr79 (May 30, 2015)

3 post on this forum...
Have you ran his gear?

I have, there isn't any issues with his gear from my experience... 

I haven't ran the Tren yet which I guess was the issue, but I'll let you know..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 30, 2015)

Bigjim5 said:


> Says the guy with 3 posts...



lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellrebel (Aug 27, 2015)

oh shit thanks . wont risk my dough


----------

